# mysterious driveway water spots



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

A picture is worth 1000 words. Your post contained 218 words. We are owed at least .218 of a picture.


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

Is your water meter at one end of that line by the house or street?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Most likely there is a Sprinkler line that still has water in it, and one of the heads is leaking, is why you are most likely noticing water in a couple of spots at the edge. Or possibly that the timer is still on, when it should be off, and engaging the sprinkler system, allowing water to still go out of the head.

Even though the valve appears to be off, it could still be leaking through. That would really be the first thing to start looking at. Or maybe you have some joker's in your neighborhood, that go around with a bucket or a Super Soaker and shoot them at drives around the neighborhood.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

new or old driveway ? any recent changes on property ? conc's porous - often acts sponge-like sucking up sub-conc wtr by capillary action


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a low spot in the drive?


----------



## DIYdr (8 mo ago)

I’m having the same issue at this new home. We just laid a lot of new gravel and even shut off the sprinkler line and a little muggy and some drizzle the day before but no rain. Driveway has never been the same since having a long trench dug 6 months ago for a generator. The dig was much Wider and deeper than expected (photos attached).
We have a corner lot on a slope and have glacial sill type soil not the best but but also not the worst for draining. Our garage floor is starting to be a little out of level now too where the left door is letting water in during heavy rain (1/2” gap in corner) and the exterior molding shifted 3/4” in one section). We did add some built in heavy shelving in the garage around the same time as the trenching, so I know it could just be settlement but why the ongoing wetspots in the driveway? If you say ground water then how do I confirm that and fix it? Already fixed both broken gutter drain lines (one was cut by sprinkler installer and one was buckled up not sure how or why?), sprinkler installer said no lines under the driveway. We had a water main break a few months back bc the coupling blew off both ends of the small pipes that lead into our home so I know it’s not the main water line, that’s not located there. Can’t figure it out and spent a lot of money regraveling and grading the driveway to make this stop. Frustrated. Live in NY,


----------

